# Coffee Roasting newbie



## amsedwards (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi All,

Need a bit of help here, I have been toying with the idea of self roasting beans or seeing if can get a roaster interested in roasting for me (fortunately work near a few specialist roasters in London).

I have about 5kg of unroasted Arabica beans from Uganda as a gift from a friend but am not sure whether to take the leap to something like a gene cafe roaster which seems to be a good hobby roaster or get it done by someone who knows what they are doing?

Does anyone know what kind of quantity would interest a micro roaster as well, I feel that it isnt going to be enough to batch roast?

Thanks


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Problem is most roasters are 15kg+, some do have 5kg but not sure they would be interested in roasting them for you but if they did they would want to do one roast, this would give you 5kg of beans to drink, that may take some time and they would be past their best after a month or so...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Not sure who you would get to roast it for you . Unsure of the quality of Ugandan coffee tbh - don't see it offered as speciality grade much . Pehaps skillet roast it yourself


----------

